# Giving Blind Kitten, about 4 m/o in Trenton, NJ.



## Zohra (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello, everyone. 

My name is Zohra and I live in Trenton, NJ with my kitten, Mutaqqi. He's been blind in both eyes since they were attacked by a viral infection a few weeks after birth. His eyes have been treated with antibiotics, and have since cleared up beautifully. He still gets a bit of crusty deposit around his eyes every two days or so, but the vet advised us to wipe those away gently with a warm, damp wash cloth. Other than that, his only special care guidelines are that he cannot be let outside unsupervised, because he can wander away into traffic. It's best if he's kept in one room where furniture will not be moved much, or on just one floor of the house, so that his environment becomes familiar to him through touch and smell.

I cannot keep him because my father hates the idea of having pets in the house, and though I keep him upstairs where my dad won't see him, I don't know if he'll be happy only being allowed to roam the third floor once he's all grown up.

I live in Trenton, NJ, 08638. If anyone in the surrounding area (PA included) is interested, please reply to this message. I will need to check out your kitty premises just to ensure that the two of you will be compatible with one another.

Thank you all very much,
Zohra

PS I tried attaching pictures, but got this message: Sorry, the board attachment quota has been reached. I'll send them if you have an email.


----------



## DustinG. (Jul 25, 2009)

oh that is so sad. poor kitty....
you have done a wonderfull thing, taking care of that kitty. i hope you are able to find someone who will love him and take good care of him.


----------



## Desslok (Sep 11, 2009)

The solution is obvious: get rid of the father, keep the kitten!


----------



## stahlblu (Sep 5, 2009)

Do you still have this kitten and how old is it??? did you say and is there any other kittens in the house or cats because we are looking for a new baby to have for isis and I am a vet tech and well would love to have a blind kitty they are so cute


----------



## Syrth (Oct 17, 2009)

I am also interested in knowing more about this kitten


----------

